# full circle



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i washed the llama fleece.i dried it.i finger picked it all.
i spun it into yarn.then i knitted me a purse.
i am not gonna felt it.just leave it as is.
just had to share my excitement.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow!! Double wow!!! What a great job! The first of many projects using your own handspun...


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thank u BirchPoint.well its not spectacular.but i love i did all that work myself.
it was so so interesting.
i never ever dreamed one day i would be spinning.
thank u.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Love it! Sounds like you had a lot of fun :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

love


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is sooo pretty. You did good. I bet you will get lots of use out of it. You should be very proud of it.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thank u.i am amazed i finally did it.lol.
it was a long time in learning.about one and a half years.
to learn how on u tube.
how to wash .how to dry.how to finger pick out vm.
how to make a drop spindle.
how to spin.
very amazing.all of it.what an interesting thing to do.spinning.wow.
thank u everyone.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wowee, wow, wow, that is wonderful, a really nice purse, you sure have bragging rights for that.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> Wowee, wow, wow, that is wonderful, a really nice purse, you sure have bragging rights for that.


thank u everyone.so much.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic... great job...


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I love everything about your purse...the colors are just perfect! You never thought you would be spinning and now look where you are....having so much fun.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh! That is so NICE! Love the color,


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wonderful job!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I (so far) love almost everything to do with fiber! I do think I really need to put myself on a yarn diet - after the Taos wool festival! Your purse is lovely!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Great job.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I (so far) love almost everything to do with fiber! I do think I really need to put myself on a yarn diet - after the Taos wool festival! Your purse is lovely!


me too.i love fiber.hee hee.have fun at the Taos wool festival.thank u.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thank u so much everyone.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Lizeard (Feb 4, 2013)

Very special and unique!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Great feeling of accomplishment! Congratulations!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thank u everyone so much.i cant wait to wear it.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

It is spectacular when one does all the work from animal to finished item. I love your bag!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> It is spectacular when one does all the work from animal to finished item. I love your bag!


it is an amazing process.thank u so much.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Go away for a couple of days, I come back and see this beauty! I love it.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Reba1 said:


> Go away for a couple of days, I come back and see this beauty! I love it.


thank u Reba1
its sure fun to be a spinner.theres so much to learn.
so much fun to be had.
glad u are back.


----------

